# Recommendations Please



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Really would like a machine to take with me when we are traveling. Due to very limited space I am thinking of a small (1/2 size maybe) one. I am sure someone out there can make some suggestions as to what to buy and just as important what not to buy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What are you going to do with it? If you are straight stitching, and old Singer Featherweight would probably work just fine. If you want more stitches, A Singer 301 or 401. As for a new machine, I really don&#8217;t know.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I will make dolls clothes and some lightweight sewing including piecing for quilts. I think I'd like a zig zag stitch in case I need to make repairs on clothing etc while traveling.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I would look at the Janome gem series...I think there are a couple of different ones...all have a few stitches and buttonholes... they have very good reviews...and are smaller....get one that comes with a hard case to protect it....


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I have the JANOME 661G Jem Gold Plus and love it. It has a built in serger that works well for light sewing. I took this with me on the airplane to Florida when I visited my daughter. It fit into a rolling backpack and I was able to take it as a carry-on.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.mrvacandmrssew.com/janome-jem-gold-660-lightweight-sewing-machine-p-916.aspx


This Janome has the basics. Is mechanical and very good. I have one for carrying to school costume sewing events, and for quilt classes and if I want to take one on a vacation. Or if I just want to sew small.


http://www.amazon.com/Janome-JNH-720-New-Home/dp/B004YKHPE6

This is a good computerized sewing machine. 

But is more expensive.


I swear by Janome anything.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/Janome-Portable-Machine-Serging-661/dp/B005VIWJUU

Here's the one that GrannyGardner spoke of. It's an update of the first one that I posted about.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks so much for your recommendations. I took a quick look at the links and now I will go and read more. Won't need it till Jan so maybe Santa could drop one off.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Maybe Santa can find a Christmas sale to make the price even better.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Good idea Angie. Perhaps I can steer Santa to a sale as I know he is busy at that time of year.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKyj0GoTgus[/ame]

I saw a GE like this one in pretty good condition for $35 today.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Haven't seen one like that locally chixarecute but I know they usually sell for far more than that.Snap the one you saw up and resell it! I did see something called a Featherlite while I was looking. If you go to the barter board where I posted looking for a machine you can read about what I ended up buying...something different that caught my eye and hopefully was a good choice. I'll post on what I think of it after it arrives and I try it out. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I would take a featherweight or a Janome Gem. The Janome will have more stitches. FW is great for straight stitches.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Janome Jem is a nice machine and light. Babylock also makes a lightweight machine. 

If you need to free motion - check that before leaving the store. There are great rolling tote bags available too. I sure wouldn't check a sewing machine.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

No checking travel in a small rv. Farmchix and CraftyLady if you read post 12 above it will tell you what I ended up buying. Still waiting for it arrive. It's a little machine made by Tacony who make Babylock. The price was right, pretty much unused estate sale. I think it will fill my needs.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Though the OP has made her choice, I'm adding comments for future readers on this subject. I'm a vintage machine collector. 

While that GE is really cute, it's darn near impossible to get bobbins for it, and I beleive it may also take a hard to find needle. Not sure on the needles, I've not sewn with mine yet. It's made by Standard, for GE - and not to be confused with a Singer FW - still a very good price if it comes with everything - if not, then it's only a "parts machine" as you'll probably have to buy another to get what you are missing. 

For a small machine, I think the Janome Gem is probably better than most vintage you'll find. As most of them are very heavy except a few, and the Singer FW has such a cult following that it's rather expensive as far as vintage machines go. if you find a FW for under $200 that has everything and is in nice shape, that's currently a good price - FYI - prices have dropped from a high around $400-$500 in the last several years. 

And though the FW is only straight stitch, there are attachments that you can put on it that will do zigzag for the occasional need, I wouldn't want to use them for doing a lot of zigzagging.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Good points Macybaby. My Create N Stitch Petite has arrived and so far I am very happy with my choice. It reminds me very much of portable Kenmores I have had in feel and behaviour.I have tried several different types of fabric and stitches and had no troubles at all. The light is good, winds bobbins nicely and is not only nicely weighted but has feet on the bottom to stop slippage. Since it is made by Tacony I hope it will have a good life (has a 25 yr limited warranty). My other choice would have been a Janome Jem but I got this for less than 1/2 any used Janome I saw. Well worth my $49.


----------

